# معدات حفر روسية امريكية و صينية



## Omar Rus (11 مارس 2012)

معدات حفر روسية امريكية و صينية 
نصدر جميع انواع و مقاسات Tricone drill bits, diamond core bits, T2 drilling tubes, drilling rigs, Drilling rods
لكافة الدول العربية
9130441791(007)
[email protected]
نتحدث العربية و مقرنا فى روسية


----------

